# Comfort Retrievers in California?



## jgsugden (Apr 20, 2009)

My wife has fallen in love with comfort retrievers after seeing them on the internet. I'd like to know if anyone is aware of any 'breeders'* of comfort retrievers in California, Oregon, Nevada or Arizona so that we might see them in person, and so that we potentially could add a pair to our family without forcing them to be shipped.

We're in the SF Bay Area, but anything in a 10 hour range (Portland to Pheonix) wouldn't be out of the question for us.

Thank you in advance. 

*I am aware that CRs are not an actual recognized breed, and I understand the objections that some people have related to 'breeders' of mixed breed animals. However, I am still looking for this information, nonetheless.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Chances are you won't get it here....the only thing I'll tell you is go to a rescue, or buy a real Flat Coat or Golden.

The Flat Coat Community is pretty upset about the creation of these designer dogs as they've done their best to be breed guardians and prevent this kind of thing from happening.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Chances are you won't get it here....the only thing I'll tell you is go to a rescue, or buy a real Flat Coat or Golden.
> 
> The Flat Coat Community is pretty upset about the creation of these designer dogs as they've done their best to be breed guardians and prevent this kind of thing from happening.


Ditto what Xeph said  It's a terrible shame.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Googling these designer breeds is enough to cause a rage induced stroke...  I wish now that I wasn't curious.

Sickening.


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

I went to the "Comfort Retrievers" website, and had the best laugh in quite a while.
The thing about the "health checked all the dogs" and that the crosses "are healthier than the parents" really had me rolling. Then there was the "hybrid vigor" part that was equally funny.
Cute dogs, no doubt. But I wish they wouldnt make claims that cannot be backed up scientifically, behaviorally, or given standards by which to measure by.
If they are going to lie, at least start small and get bigger, dont start out with a whopper and expect not to be called on it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I see no where on these websites where they guarantee the health of their dogs for at least two years. or proof of health checks. Are you willing to buy a dog that could die from a hereditary disorder. Doesn't matter if your mixing two different breeds they are still dogs and can still pass on health problems to their puppies. cocker spaniels and Goldens are high energy dogs, and are known for getting nippy if not properly socialized. Only support a breeder who cares enough about their dogs to do health checks like hips, eyes, elbows, ect. The health of a dog can not be told from looking at it on the outside.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

wow. Just when I thought I'd seen it all. Good posts above.

To the original poster - rather than contribute to people who are making money off their dog's reproductive systems for no purpose other than to populate the world with even more unpedigree'd, un-health tested dogs....do the world a favor and save a life rescuing a mixed breed at your local shelter or rescue group. Retrievers and cockers are quite common breeds....i'm sure that mix is not unheard of.

Or will you be part of the "I want what I want when I want it because I want it and I don't care about anything else" problem.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Just another way to rip off new unsuspecting dog owners! How much do these one's go for? $1000, $2000!!!??

I have a hybrid too then, Husky/Shepherd...just haven't thought of a catchy cute name for her yet..oh darn forgot she's spayed!

She has the cute curled Husky tail and the colouring of a Shepherd, smart like the Shepherd and loves to play and run like the Husky. Oh and she doesn't blow her coat like a Husky does. There, fits the bill perfectly but I wouldn't call her hypoallergenic...have to work on that!!


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh lord. I looked up "comfort retriever" and clicked on one of the breeders.

http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/Puppies.html

All these people are doing is throwing together 2 dogs and making up "breeds". I could find most of these "breeds" at any shelter.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

pattymac said:


> Just another way to rip off new unsuspecting dog owners! How much do these one's go for? $1000, $2000!!!??


One website I found was selling these mutts for $1800-$2000 each!!!!! 

I also have a "designer dog". He is a Schnorkie-Poo. I made that up all by my own self. But I guess I'm now part of the cool crowd. 


He cost me a whopping $100 from a county shelter.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Trixie said:


> Oh lord. I looked up "comfort retriever" and clicked on one of the breeders.
> 
> http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/Puppies.html
> 
> All these people are doing is throwing together 2 dogs and making up "breeds". I could find most of these "breeds" at any shelter.


That site is horrendous!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Are they free? If not, it's a crock of manure. Run away.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Free?

Um, no. http://www.timshellfarm.com/available_puppies_now.html


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh look, Petfinder found some retriever mixes in your area!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13526404

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13108301

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13322947

Save a life:
*ADOPT A SHELTER DOG.*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

By the way, when I first heard about these dogs, they were Flat Coat x Golden, not Cocker Spaniel x Golden


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Both links I posted also included Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Golden.

Seems like it can be whatever you want. Oy.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

That "dakota winds" website almost made me throw up. Did you see all those mixes? Labbes (Lab x Beagle)? Minute Hounds? What?? And they even go so far as to say, "we do not breed mutts, we are developing new breeds!"... really?!?


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Did you see some of the labs they use to make the Labbes? Those aren't labs. They are mutts of some sort, but they aren't labs. What is a red fox lab?

And the Dakota Shepards, I mean, they are just mutts. I could find those mixes at any shelter anywhere in the country on any given day. Ridiculous.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Bayley cost me 150.00. Could be cause no one's come up with a cute name for a Shep/Husky mix. Although in Agility clubs here in Canada, she'd be an All Canadian..which I do like


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean! it takes DECADES to create a breed, such as the case with Doberman Pinschers. You have to start out with a plan, and breed for that idea, not randomly pair breeds. URGH.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Before anyone thinks I'm "doggin" (hahahahaha) on mutts, my pup is a mutt, too. We paid $50 for her.

I think people have come up with some cutesy name for English Springer Spaniel/Border Collie mixes and tried to sell them for a lot of money. Again, oy.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

All I can say is wow...or maybe wow! I just don't get it. I am trying to understand why the prices are so high for these mixed breeds..but I can't!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

A "Fox Red" Lab is just a Yellow Labrador with really dark color. They're still Labradors, just deep in color. There are a couple of Red Yellows at my kennel club


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah, OK. But if you look at the ones on that site, they are really bad-looking labs. I am a little more used to the "English" labs and I know "American" labs have a leaner look, but still.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They're poorly bred labs being used for more poor breeding. Not all American Labs are uggos, even the well bred fieldies, but no, their Labs aren't nice to look at at all.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

pattymac said:


> Bayley cost me 150.00. Could be cause no one's come up with a cute name for a Shep/Husky mix. Although in Agility clubs here in Canada, she'd be an All Canadian..which I do like



what would be wrong with a Shusky? or Huskerd? LOL

I think a lot of the designer folks pick the stupid names before even breeding the dogs. Shameful! IMO


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought of Hussy! She can certainly act like one around the boys.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

marsha=whitie said:


> Oh look, Petfinder found some retriever mixes in your area!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13526404


That Golden x Dachshund mix reminds me of a dog my sister had. We thought he was a Chocolate Lab x Dachshund and that picture makes me think we were right. Talk about a crazy mutt...! He would have benefited from some good training (which he never got) but he had all the worst traits of both breeds. He wasn't very big, but he was like a tsunami of bad behavior.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually stumbled upon a breeder of "Doxadors" one time. It made me sad.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait... what's so exceptionally comforting about a Cocker x Golden?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Wait... what's so exceptionally comforting about a Cocker x Golden?


I think it has to do with them being smaller...a "comfortable" size....I think I read that on one of the sites


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Blast! Here I thought it was a real attempt to create a breed with an unbelievable drive to bring you a blanket.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> By the way, when I first heard about these dogs, they were Flat Coat x Golden, not Cocker Spaniel x Golden


The people that are breeding the Flatcoat x Cockers have had to change the name of their "creation," because the Golden x Cocker folks apparently have cornered the market on the "Comfort Retriever" thing. The FCR x Cockers are now being called "Chatham Hill Retrievers," or "Chatties," which sends shivers up my spine...

And anyone interested in Fox Red Labradors, there is a lot of info on this site:
http://www.littleriverlabs.com/foxred.htm


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

harrise said:


> Blast! Here I thought it was a real attempt to create a breed with an unbelievable drive to bring you a blanket.


I guess that means the Chesapeake Bay Retriever really has his work cut out.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

wow!!! i think i'm going to start breeding BoJack-a-poos.....i'm gonna find me a really _well bred _Jack and Poodle boy and breed him to Tir and start selling them for $1500....they should make great herding/flyball/retrieving/agility dogs...maybe even the best for dock diving, don't ya think?.....i knew i was doing something wrong here....

as for the Shep/Husky mix?...how about Sheskies, Siberds or Hukerds.....or, i know, Gerkies....yeah, Gerkies sounds great....


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

craven.44 said:


> I actually stumbled upon a breeder of "Doxadors" one time. It made me sad.


i really hope the doxie was the father...otherwise ouch!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I have nothing against mutts. I've owned a mutt or two in my life and they were great dogs. I would never pay to get a mutt from "breeder".


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

wabanafcr said:


> The FCR x Cockers are now being called "Chatham Hill Retrievers," or "Chatties," which sends shivers up my spine...


 
Yes, and we've had Mr. Chatham hill retrievers himself on here, he got banned. 

To the OP, you won't find the up for these mixes you're looking for here. They don't come from responsible breeders and we don't promote those who breed just to make a buck. In all seriousness check out rescue for similar breed mixes or go to one of the reputable purebred breeders of either Cockers or Goldens. You can find them through the National and local breed clubs.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Gerkies, I like that! Kind of like a Gherkin!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

My local cocker rescue gets these quite often, usually around 4 months when the vet bills start outweighing the cuteness. Ear problems and allergy problems galore. That's where I would start.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

That Dakota Winds site is horrible. You can get an equally good dog from a shelter with the same mix!
My dog is a FlatCoat/Lab (along with some other breeds) and he only cost $100 from a shelter


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, but they explain why their dogs are worth ten times that. Maybe 15 times that. If you get a dog from a shelter, you don't know the parents, so you don't know the temperament. Also, shelter dogs are in shelters for a reason. 

Ugh.


----------

